# Accucraft UP CA-1 caboose



## aopagary (Jun 30, 2008)

http://www.accucraft.com/index.php?show_aux_page=105


i'd like hear any comments on the operational characteristics (positive or negative?) of this car. the only downside i've ever heard about Accucraft pertained to the method of electrical pickup, but i plan on removing them and installing an onboard battery for lighting since my operation is live steam (non powered track). even though it might be a little early for the Challenger, i still prefer the look of a wood sided caboose.


thanks...gary


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Gary 

The UP CA-1 with the wood beam trucks is correct for the Challenger in either Red or Yellow. The running numbers supplied by Accucraft appear to be correct. 

My technical resource is ==> http://www.mcmillanpublications.com...the-union-pacific-railroad-strack-ehernberger


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Gary 

As to your first question. Runs fine as long as the axles get some lubrication. I have the wipers bent in from the wheels since I have no track power. Very good model.


----------



## aopagary (Jun 30, 2008)

Posted By Dr Rivet on 15 May 2012 06:23 PM 
Gary 

The UP CA-1 with the wood beam trucks is correct for the Challenger in either Red or Yellow. The running numbers supplied by Accucraft appear to be correct. 

My technical resource is ==> http://www.mcmillanpublications.com...the-union-pacific-railroad-strack-ehernberger 
thanks for both the inputs, but especially for the comment on the wood beam trucks. i read about the trucks being changed in the early 40's, but didn't know what they changed from or how subtle the difference was. i figured with the Armour Yellow color and 4-digit number, it was at least in the 1934-1962 ballpark. glad to see Accucraft putting out so much in 1:32. it might break the bank, especially on top of the final Challenger lump sum payment, but it would be nice to see that locomotive pulling a long string of PFE reefers. i sure wish these cars would fold up or deflate for storage between runs, though!


cheers...gary


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

I believe that caboose is long since been sold out.
You might give Accucraft a call to confirm.


----------



## aopagary (Jun 30, 2008)

Posted By jebouck on 15 May 2012 09:16 PM 
I believe that caboose is long since been sold out.
You might give Accucraft a call to confirm. 


to tell you the truth, when i saw the release date of 2008 (did they meet that?) i wasn't too optimistic, but the people i ordered it from today called Accucraft to check and they confirmed that both liveries and all numbers (at least in the yellow) are still available. my guess is that it was made to compliment their Big Boy, but luckily it was perhaps too wimpy behind the 1:29 scale USA Pig Boy, ...err i mean Big Boy. i wouldn't doubt that they might be close to the end of the run, though. with the cost of the targeted locomotives (at least the live steamers), i cannot imagine the brass price tag kept many away. with the quality of these locomotives, it's nice to have better than a generic caboose design available.


----------



## aopagary (Jun 30, 2008)

received the UP caboose today and at first look, it appears to be well constructed. i'll have to figure out how to modify the track pick-up wiring, but from what i've heard, this shouldn't be a big problem. if it wasn't for the 'Made in China' tag, i don't think i could tell any difference between this piece and models from the best Korean or Japanese builders. a good example of what can be produced over there with adequate quality control. Not sure why Aster doesn't produce more (any?) rolling stock to compliment their locomotives. this is going to look sharp behind their upcoming Challenger.


have to add that after removing the wheel wiper-type pickups, this might be the only downside i could see so far due to the force they exert on the wheels. i've got to think that even if i were running this caboose on powered track, i might still modify the lighting to a battery operated circuit. without the wipers, the wheels turn much more freely. the caboose floor dropped out with the removal of a few screws and the wiring is now all set to attach a battery. the switch already mounted will still function to turn the lights on or off.


cheers...gary


----------



## bonzo1953 (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi Gary:
Great minds think alike! I too got a UP caboose for Xmas and my Aster Challenger kit arrived yesterday. I fiddled with the caboose to find that with a 9 V battery the lights light up OK but pull 304 ma. Lighting up 6 LED's only pulled 34 ma. I would think that changing to LED's would be bennifitial for long battery life. I could not find a place on the underside for a battery so unscrewing the floor each time to access the battery may be a hassle. I would be interested in hearing more about your conversion to battery powered lights. Perhaps at Diamondhead in two weeks?
Keep 'em Steamin'
John


----------



## aopagary (Jun 30, 2008)

Posted By bonzo1953 on 29 Dec 2012 02:39 PM .... I would be interested in hearing more about your conversion to battery powered lights. ...have to say that i haven't revisited this project in a while. i suppose my thinking is that daytime lights will be practically unnoticeable, and i'm not sure if i'll ever be in the position to run at night. as i said, just taking the wipers off the wheels is worth popping it open. it improves the rolling capability big time.

hope you post some thoughts about the Challenger kit. i started mine about 2 weeks ago, but immediately started running into snags. i would strongly suggest you pick up 1.2, 1.4, 1.7, 2.0 & 2.6mm taps AND drills for this one.


----------

